# Always the good with the bad eh?



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

So what is it that you always have good stuff happen when there is bad stuff? 



Last night Daisy and I had a break through!! I discovered that Daisy LOVES to be cuddled as long as there is a blanket between my hands and her! WHO KNEW!! She loved the tickels over the blanket and even snuggled closer. AH> sigh, what bliss. 

Then I gave her crickets for the first time, yes I know bad mommy of me for waiting so long, but she LOVED them. Gobbled them up like they were going to disappear, and they did! into her tummy. hahahha

So awesome night with Daisy, crappy morning with my car. Dropped it off for an overdue oilchange and to have the exhuast put back on since some bolts snapped. I walk to work all happy thinking of how great Daisy was, to have a message on my work phone from the garage. 

... speed this up a bit... anyhoo... I have to pay 600$ to get my car back tonight, so that I can drive it around to somehow purchase a new one. With 0$ to my name. 

YEAH_HA!!! Thanks for the kick in the arse life fairy. I'd been wondering where you were for a little while.

 

Now I just have to wait and see if the bank will approve to give me moola for a car. I hate car shopping.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Just wanted to post a pic of my loved auto.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

So what is wrong with your car and why did it take them $600 to figure out you need a new one?


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

The 600$ is for the oil change, carb clean out and the list of exhaust parts required to make it street leagal again. Apparently the bolts were rusted, along with most of my exhaust split back to the muffler. I had stainless exhuast put on the car when I got it 6 years ago, and I didn't change all of the parts near the manifold. 

I figured the manifolds were shot, but my friend said they looked ok but that the exhaust pipes were just broken away and needed being put on. 

It's not really outrageous what the garage is asking to put this on, I just got pretty peeved that after paying someone twice now to make sure my rockers, frame and undercarriage were in good condition, that it's progressed to being an apparent rotten peice of junk in the 2 years since I've had all that body work last done. I knew I had some issues near my doors, but I didn't know the extent of the car cancer. 

I was expecting to say goodbye to the car in the next year or two, I had this awful feeling, but still it just really caught me by surprise today. I wasn't thinking it would so soon. 

So now the horrible process of obtaining another car. What to buy, new? Used? Dealer? Do I try to get a new car? Will I still have problems with a new car? ARGH! Will my insurance go up? Just not what I wanted to get my head around. I can't think of anything else right now, I am trying not to burst into tears while sitting at my work desk, trying to be productive and not look at car ads. 

I want a new car, I'm not going to fib to myself, a chevy cruize is actually catching my eye. A compact little thing with all sorts of safety features? COOL! I've NEVER owned a car with airbags. I've been sucked into the world of big engined metal tanks for so long. The lack of worry about rust with a new plastic car is so appealing. A car with a stereo! A CD player and not an 8track! The list just goes on and on.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Your car looks in excellent condition for it's age. 

Back many years ago, we had a few cars that body wise were excellent, but rotten underneath. It seems they are going to rust out somewhere. :roll: Remember that even though these plastic bodied cars don't rust on the body, they still rust underneath. 

It's a difficult decision on what to buy and new or used. We've bought a few that were back from 2 year lease and they've worked out well and still had part of the factory warranty which is nice to have. If you are going to buy used, talk to a mechanic you trust to find out what to stay away from. Also, if you have a certain vehicle in mind, find out what or if there are any parts that are known to fail. In some cases, certain motors or transmissions have issues and the mechanics can tell you that. 

Good luck on your decision. It's unfortunate these things always seem to happen at an inopportune time. Remember that very soon, all the 2011 will be on sale if the sales haven't started already.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

It's like iceburgs right? Looks really tiny above the water, but underneath! YOWSERS!!

That pic was taken 2 years ago, I do have some small rusty spots and bubbles up top, but I only thought the one rocker was in need of repair. I've always been the car's number one fan. hahaha. But I must admit I knew it was just a matter of time, since the battle of the rust wasn't staying at bay. 

I know the new cars rust too. 

Feeling peeved at having to worry about this right now. Just want something that is safe and reliable and will get me and my important ones from point A to point B. I also wanted to consider a family in the next 2 years or so, and one of our worries was having a big 2 door 80's car. Yes I know they were safe and the norm when I was a tot, but these days... I would worry about strapping in a baby in the back seat of one of these boats on a daily basis. Sigh... so much to discuss when I get home from work tonight. hahah. How was your day honey? Oh that's great, well we have to talk about a new car! HAHAHAH> Maybe this will help motivate Mister to break down and get his licence... afterall he's only been putting it off 14 years! Now no excuse!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

This won't really help you but thought it might make you feel a bit better. My BF, Jamie, is a mechanic and when he's had a bad day it is almost always because he 'made a girl cry' because her car's repairs - usually again, cuz a 'friend' fixed it in his backyard - are worth more than her car.  

He feels horrible for days - really. And he does what he can to soften the blow - all of the staff do: shop prices for parts; Jamie charges fewer hours than he actually spent doing the work; he explains what MUST be done today and what can wait until next month. A lot of the guys actually offer to buy the cars that are 'written off' so at least the customer doesn't have to pay for a tow truck/storage. I think we own seven vehicles that can't be driven...so we own seven very big paperweights. :roll: 

I just wanted you to know there are big-hearted mechanics out there cuz I don't want you to feel ripped off - that just makes everything much worse.  

BTW, my truck has had a loud rear-end clunk for almost three years now...Jamie told me to turn up the radio. :roll:


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks Cindy!! 



My usual mechanic, who owns the shop, is a SUPER nice guy, it was the grouchy old fella today who called me to say my car was crap. If it were the normal guy he would have said something different.

I just feel peeved as the car was in great shape less than 2 years ago and has gone downhill so fast with it's "car cancer". 

In the winter the drivers door wouldn't shut and they took it apart and fixed it for free, I know they do thier best for everyone. 

Just having a pity party today. hahha. Will be going home in a few hours to snuggle with my Daisy, Max cat, Tess cat, Whitesock Cat, hahahah.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Just wanted to say yayy! for the progress with Daisy.

And nooo for the car troubles  I feel your pain. I have always had bad luck with cars. I got my first car (Toyota Corolla) for $3,500 and it took a crap 8 months later. I then got a Mazda Protege for $6,000, and that died a 11 months later. I now have a Honda Civic, and it has been extremely kind to me... but I feel as if something bad is about to happen. So I keep taking it in to the garage to have my mechanic look at it. Seriously, I was in there for an oil change 2 weeks ago, and took it in yesterday to have him inspect a strange noise coming from my back end, but apparently there isn't a strange noise. :roll: It's just frustrating, because when I got my 2nd car, my loan for my 1st car had to get added on to the loan for the 2nd car. And now, my current loan has me paying my 1st, 2nd, AND 3rd car loans because the cars just didn't give me enough time to get them paid off! :lol: 

I bought my car from a dealership, and it was also a car that had been used by a leasing company. Before I went to this dealership, I asked around (through facebook) about good, mostly-trustworthy dealerships, and decided on one of the 2 that was recommended to me. I'm glad I asked around, because it was a great dealership.

Fingers crossed that you are able to get a loan and figure your car situation out. Transportation can be such a pain in butt!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I don't know anything about cars, but I'm sorry you're having such a rough time.  

However, I did want to say "wooohoo" about the snuggles & crickets!! Those can bring a lot of joy-for so much less money!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I know! 

Daisy's snuggles and coo's from finding the crickets does make me feel better to a degree!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Just got off the phone with my garage, came to only 475. Better than 600. 

Love how he told me NOT to give them any more money to fix the car. HAHAHA. Yes I agreed, I will NOT be spending ANY more money to fix that car. 

 Great, now I'm crying again.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

So it looks like I'm in the market for a nice used car. hahaha

The monte carlo has actually been driving better than it has in years, I cannot even tell it's running, which is really hard for me to deal with, as it being a muscle car and all... it should be loud, or grumbly at least. HAHAHAH

Was thinking 2005 bottom of the line ford mustang!! HAHAHAH> we'll see though. Have a few months to find the perfect car for us. Can't wait! Very optimistic for a vehicle with A/C, lower gas milage, air bags and something other than an am dial or 8 track! WOOHOO!! Modern vehicle luxuries!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

That car is a classic :mrgreen: The body appears to be in A1 condition so it's worth something no matter if it runs or not. I would take it off your hands in a flash if I were in Canada!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

She's a classic yes, hahah. I love it to bits, that's why this whole thing is so hard, letting it go. It was appraised at 4k less than 2 years ago, I'd be hopeful to get half that for parts/restore project. 

It's breaking my heart to be looking at ford's too, been a GM gal for some time. I could get a second opionon on the rust situation with the frame.... If I had a garage to park it in I'd be rolling it in there once I find a commuter car in a heart beat, but alas, there is no safe spot to keep her. Did I mention that I actually bought the car from the original owner, and his name was James Page?? I got a car from a man named Jimmy Page!!! And the fella who certified it, not joking, his name was Harley Davidson. HAHAH> I was laughing like a loon at the DMV, they didn't seem to get what I was so giggly about. Oh well.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

If he was playing the guitar it may be worth a lot more lol!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, so sorry about your car troubles. I've had my share of those too and it always seems to happen when you have no money in the bank. 

But, I'm very glad about Daisy! Those little victories are awesome! You are now the delightful bringer of crickets! Good job, Hedgie-Servant! :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Where do you live, GM gal? My BF has been a GM mechanic and does a lot of restoration stuff for years. He may be able to help you out. (You'll probably have more luck getting him to do something than I will :roll: I have had a clunk in my Ranger's rear-end for ages. His advice? Turn up the radio :roll: )


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey Miss C, 

I'm in southern Ontario, so quite a hike from you out west,  

My current car issues are all rust related, which sucks, as the car only has 80,000 km on it, WOW! And she's 27! There is probably someone out there that could make her right as rain again, but with the more than likely probability that I'll be commuting to a job in the next year... 

well it's time to go for something more functional in that application. 4 miles per gallon isn't a gas mileage you want to see for a commute... a car that gets grouchy with idling... not something I want to have for commuting, for traveling my 5 block radius and grocery shopping and vet vists that the car currently does, well she serves that purpose quite well. Even gets me to my semi annual dentist visits an hour away. hahaha. But come next summer, well I have no clue where I'll be, and with the mechanic saying don't give me any more money to fix this car... well I'm going to have to take that opinion, they want me safe and to have something 100% reliable. 

Ok, enough negative talk, on the look out for a 2004/2005 ford mustang! HAHAH.  Or something with a similar touch of class.


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Glad things are looking up 

Jealous about your cricket loving Hedgie! Sheldon had his first cricket encounter and he ran away from them! LoL


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Ok, so I've found what I'm calling my back up car... I will "upgrade" to the EXACT same freaking model, only 4 years newer... hahahah. ONLY IF I don't find something that screams to me in the next few weeks.

I stumbled upon this 88 online, freakily enough it's actually the same person who restored the car I owned that was stolen that is selling this one. So he's all excited I might want it. hahah. I am still "thinking" I keep telling him. I just feel funny getting a car that looks IDENTICAL inside to my current one... and totally puts that plan of buying a fuel efficient commuter car out the window...

hahahah. Cars are totally bizarre entities in my world... they seem to find me.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Sorry, just found this picture, this is my current car when it was painted "midnight amathyst". hahahah.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

So much for my "back up car".... went to look at the 88 monte carlo on the weekend...

hahahahahhaahhahaha
   

Yeah, just got off the phone, the car is going into my mechanic on Monday, if they give me the green light... it'll be saftied and transfered over to me next week.

WOOOHOOOO!!!

Now to figure out what to do with my current one... salvage some parts? As the 88 is identical? Park it at my friend's house for him to part out or sell for me as a parts car? Call the wrecker... although then it'll be smooshed and no one will benefit from it's good usable parts.... oh goodness... the torment.... Then to learn to love and trust a new car... but this one is car cancer free!! NO HOLES! NO RUST!! The radio WORKS! actually it won't turn off, but I'm sure that'll be fixed on monday... hahahah.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

[quote="zorropirate] The radio WORKS! actually it won't turn off, but I'm sure that'll be fixed on monday... hahahah.[/quote]
That's a lot better than not turning on! :lol:


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Indeed!!! 

I solved the issue by turning down the volume while test driving. hahah. In fact it made me laugh my ass off that it was blaring led zepplin upon start up. 

If it were the Eagles Hotel California I would have went into hysterics. hahahah.  Sorry have this thing with Hotel California and associating it with life events. But the Zeppelin connection was entirly fitting too! Still miffed that the ZoSo licence plate is still unavailable in Ontario.


----------

